# r33 gtst



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

i am buyin a gtst in a week, im 19 with 2 years bouns and it £1300 tpft a year, is this a good qoute? and if you guys and girls no of a place i could get it cheaper tell me please cheers ryan


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

mate im 19 witha 33 gtst 
take that quote and run! 

youve got yourself a good deal there 
remember in the eyes of the insurers youre an inexperienced driver and its a group 20 car


----------



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

fair nuff!!! i fort it was abit steep!!! i had a 1.8 16v for my 1st car and i own a integra type r jdm import 4 the past 18 months and that is only 650 tpft so tht y i fort it was steep!!!!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

well deffs hunt around man there might be someone to better it 
but i am 19 
(cant use my no claims because its on another car) 
good postcode 
clean licence an no crashes ect 

i pay £2300 tpft


----------



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

wow u pay alot!!!!!!! pehaps 1300 anit tht bad then!!!! who u insured with?


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

they all seem steep, im 23, and pay 700 fully comp on my gtr.

hunt around


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

mind you thats 4 years difference you have with me 
potentially 5 or 6 years no claims 

at the end of the day im ok paying what i do 
i have mates paying 1500 on 1.1 punto's
id much rather be in my position lol


----------



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

2bh i dnt think ill find any cheaper so me finks ill just get tht 1 at 1300 and be done with it lol


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

in not sure, but i think a gtst is more to insure then a gtr.

ive got 4 years noclaims, and to fair that does help.

confused.com quotes me 2800 at best,while flux is 700?


----------



## r33.gtr (Oct 26, 2008)

i mite avet to try flux and c what they qoute me!!!!!! cheers for the info!!!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

im with adrian flux

the only reason i can think of for a gtst being more expensive is it being RWD but im positive any skyline is a group 20 

mate why dont you pm [email protected] wit your details on here 
he helped me out loads


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried a plan or keith micheals the insurance is roughtly the same for a gtr and gtst as i have had both the cars are in group 20 the gtr costs a little more to buy but does not seem to cost no more to insure may be because 4 wheel drive is better if you are inexperenced the gtsts can be a little tail happy as i found out in the one i had hope this helps


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

matt gtr said:


> the gtsts can be a little tail happy




that is certainly the case


----------

